# Traded For An 07 31rqs



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
I have to admit I fell in love with zoomzoom8's 31RQS, but didn't need the bunk area, at the time. However, with Jimmy back at home, I thought it would be best to give him his own "room" besides just the rear queen slide on the 27RSDS. Plus, I didn't like dealing with the manual slide (you had to open it to access the sofa and TV area, whether you needed to use it or not), and I felt like I needed extra room with Jimmy along all the time. I'm homeschooling him, so we can travel with a puter for his homeschooling (it's on CD-ROM). 
Also, I didn't feel like I could trust the other camper, as I'd had so many problems with it. This one? We took it for a 5 day/4 night trip, only 3 days after delivery, and it was GREAT! Only thing I found wrong is a problem with decals (which I found during the PDI) - one has been scratched and one has an edge loose on the swoosh, and the water heater will work "sometimes" on electric, but that was no biggie, as I just switched to gas.
It's like a home-away-from-home, has the Havana interior, and I just LOVE the bathroom. My electric jack was switched over and all 4 vents have Max-Aire covers on them. Jimmy just loves his bunk area, and we can have guests. I was surprised that, even with the added length, it doesn't affect backing that much. I whipped it right into it's little parking spot at the end of the house, with very little problem.
Like on the header, I wasn't gonna tell, and Crawfish told ME not to tell, to let it be a surprise to campingnut18, and the others at the GA Mtn. Fair, then HE told Lemur, himself, on the phone!!







You know what they say about payback, Leon!!






















Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo Darlene!














Congratulations on that big beautiful new 31rqs!!!!
















I know you and your boys are going to enjoy the heck out of that!
Best Wishes and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Darlene on the 31RQS








We need some pics
Have fun with it and enjoy

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweeeeeet. Congratulations. Man, there's a lot of room in that TT. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sgalady said:


> HI!
> I have to admit I fell in love with zoomzoom8's 31RQS, but didn't need the bunk area, at the time. However, with Jimmy back at home, I thought it would be best to give him his own "room" besides just the rear queen slide on the 27RSDS. Plus, I didn't like dealing with the manual slide (you had to open it to access the sofa and TV area, whether you needed to use it or not), and I felt like I needed extra room with Jimmy along all the time. I'm homeschooling him, so we can travel with a puter for his homeschooling (it's on CD-ROM).
> Also, I didn't feel like I could trust the other camper, as I'd had so many problems with it. This one? We took it for a 5 day/4 night trip, only 3 days after delivery, and it was GREAT! Only thing I found wrong is a problem with decals (which I found during the PDI) - one has been scratched and one has an edge loose on the swoosh, and the water heater will work "sometimes" on electric, but that was no biggie, as I just switched to gas.
> It's like a home-away-from-home, has the Havana interior, and I just LOVE the bathroom. My electric jack was switched over and all 4 vents have Max-Aire covers on them. Jimmy just loves his bunk area, and we can have guests. I was surprised that, even with the added length, it doesn't affect backing that much. I whipped it right into it's little parking spot at the end of the house, with very little problem.
> ...


Cool. That a great camper. I am sure you will love it. So did you get it at the same dealer?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW AWESOME! Darlene that is wonderful news! It sounds like Jimmy is doing well & loves his new OB? What a great idea, I am very happy for the two of you!! Pictures coming soon, I hope???








Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT. defintely lots of room for everyone.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

sgalady said:


> HI!
> I have to admit I fell in love with zoomzoom8's 31RQS, but didn't need the bunk area, at the time. However, with Jimmy back at home, I thought it would be best to give him his own "room" besides just the rear queen slide on the 27RSDS. Plus, I didn't like dealing with the manual slide (you had to open it to access the sofa and TV area, whether you needed to use it or not), and I felt like I needed extra room with Jimmy along all the time. I'm homeschooling him, so we can travel with a puter for his homeschooling (it's on CD-ROM).
> Also, I didn't feel like I could trust the other camper, as I'd had so many problems with it. This one? We took it for a 5 day/4 night trip, only 3 days after delivery, and it was GREAT! Only thing I found wrong is a problem with decals (which I found during the PDI) - one has been scratched and one has an edge loose on the swoosh, and the water heater will work "sometimes" on electric, but that was no biggie, as I just switched to gas.
> It's like a home-away-from-home, has the Havana interior, and I just LOVE the bathroom. My electric jack was switched over and all 4 vents have Max-Aire covers on them. Jimmy just loves his bunk area, and we can have guests. I was surprised that, even with the added length, it doesn't affect backing that much. I whipped it right into it's little parking spot at the end of the house, with very little problem.
> ...


Congratulations on the new camper! Just curious, what's this GA Mountain Fair you mentioned?

Wic


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll answer everyone in the same post:
Yes, Lee, I traded with the same dealership. They gave me the best deal, included some freebies (including labor), the GM and the Service Dept. Mgr. went over the unit PERSONALLY, to check for problems, because they wanted a "satisfied, return customer". They did a good job, as you'll notice on my post on New OBs.
Tami,
I'll try to post pics soon, but I've never posted pics on here, and may have to e-mail them to you, for you to post, if I run into problems.
Wic,
The GA Mtn. Fair is at Hiawassee, GA, and we have formed a rally Oct. 10-16. We've got reservations at River Bend Campground, and you can google "GA Mountain Fair" for info on the fair, itself. There's lots of country music artists (free concerts with $8 admission), arts/crafts, old-time method demonstrations, cloggers, fiddlers, etc. It's great fun. 
If you can't make that, we also have a rally, for SE region, at Hard Labor Creek State Park, on 10/27-29 weekend. Look under "Rallies" for SE rallies, for further information, or you can contact campingnut18 or e-mail me, and I'll try to help you out.
Join us if you can!!
Darlene


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! I wish I could attend the GA Mtn Fair, it sounds like it's just my cup of tea! Y'all have a great time in that new Outback!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on that new 5er. It sounds Wonderful.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That sure is a SWEET Outback. I had the chance to walk through one this weekend at the PNW Rally, and was I ever impressed. Bad news (or good news for my wallet) is I can't tow that with my current Suburban. And NO, I'm not getting a new TV guys.


----------

